# Echolot-Laie benötigt dringend Hilfe



## Sîrk (2. April 2013)

Hallo Com,
Habe mir ein Schlauchboot zugelegt und möchte nun mit Echolot auf Fischjagd gehen. Habe leider null Erfahrung mit diesen Geräten, weiß nichtmal im Ansatz wie das eigentlich funktioniert und was ich alles brauche.
Nur soviel, ich brauche höchstwahrscheinlich ein portables Gerät. Nun will ich nicht Unmengen an Geld investieren, möchte aber auch nicht 2x kaufen. Hab so an die 200€ gedacht. Ist das realistisch?

Zum Einsatzgebiet: kleine bis mittelgroße Flußläufe mit Tiefen bis 10m, kleinere Seen mit großen Tiefen an die 20m und gelegentlich große Talsperren bis 50m Tiefe. Ich schätze ich brauche da ein Gerät was einen breiten "Suchkegel" hat, oder?

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand von Euch Tipps geben kann, evtl. auch mit einem Link zu passenden Geräten.

Vielen Dank im Voraus. :m


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. April 2013)

*AW: Echolot-Laie benötigt dringend Hilfe*

Moin,

mit 200 euro kannst du nicht viel anfangen,wird also eins der billigsten Echolote.Weil der Portabel Kit auch noch dazu kommt,würde ich sagen zum Tiefe messen reicht es, und grobe Struckturen kannst du auch halbwegs deuten,das war es aber auch.


----------



## malstrom (2. April 2013)

*AW: Echolot-Laie benötigt dringend Hilfe*

Hallo sirk,
Kauf dir einen lowrance die aelteren modelle, in schwarz/weiss. mit 200 hz geber.
Aber weiss nicht ob es die fuer 200 gibt. sind aber die preiswertesten von lowrance und gutes preis leistungs verhaltnis.
Du brauchst den warscheinlich doch nur zur tiefen bestimmung.


----------



## pxrxx12 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Echolot-Laie benötigt dringend Hilfe*

Hallo, um nicht doppelt kaufen zu müssen, würde ich mir folgendes überlegen:
1. Strukturerkennung,Untergrund und Fischerfassung sind unverzichtbar, deshalb kein SW sondern ein Farbecholot.
2. Die Stärke des Echos (wird meist in Watt RMS, oder Watt peak to peak) angegeben entscheidet darüber, wie viele Details Du auf dem Bildschirm angezeigt bekommst.
3. Wenn schon ein Gerät angeschafft wird, sollte man ein Kombigerät mit Plotter( Navigation) nehmen, das ist auch auf Binnenseen zum Auffinden der Hotspotts (dazu reicht die Basiskarte) zu empfehlen.

Für 200 Euro ist das natürlich nicht zu machen, der gute Hunderter, den ein solches Gerät mehr kostet, ist aber ein Investion die sich auszahlt.

Mein Vorschlag : Garmin Kombigerät 421 s komplett mit Echolotgeber 320 Euro. Sehr leistungsfähiges Echolot (500 Watt RMS, Doppelfrequenzgeber 50/200Hz) mit 1 A Signaltrennung (ich bin das technisch gleiche Modell 521s (etwas größerer Bildschirm) lange gefahren auf den irischen Binnenseen und in Norwegen und war mehr als zufrieden. Die GPS Navigation (Plotter) mit dem Gerät ist erstklassig , dafür ist Garmin bekannt. Einziger Kompromiss den man in dieser Preisklasse machen muss, ist der kleinere 4 Zoll Bildschirm. Aber damit kann man leben.

Alternativ Lowrance 4x (kostet etwa das gleiche, hat einen kleineren Bildschirm 3,5Zoll und das schwächere Echolot 250Watt)

Wenn Du speziell Fragen hast, schicke mir eine PN über meine Verkaufsanzeige Raymarine Dragonfly (kommt in Kürze).


----------



## Sîrk (3. April 2013)

*AW: Echolot-Laie benötigt dringend Hilfe*

Hallo paree12 und vielen dank für die ausführliche erklärung.
habe mal geschaut und finde dein empfohlenes gerät zwar sehr gut, nur kann es für meine absichten schon zu viel. ich denke das geld kann ich sparen. es gibt doch sicher auch noch andere sehr gute geräte, oder?

ich hab den Lowrance Elite-4x DSI gefunden und denke, das dieses echolot für meine bereiche völlig zu reicht.
du kannst ja mal schauen ob du meiner meinung bist.
http://www.sara-fishing.de/echolote...holote-fishfinder/lowrance-elite-4-x-dsi.html

Vielen Dank #h


----------



## malstrom (3. April 2013)

*AW: Echolot-Laie benötigt dringend Hilfe*

Hallo Sirk,

Also scheint mir ein gutes Apparat und hat sogar down scan imaging. Man braucht ja nicht sofort ein side scan sonar mit 8000 watt sendeleistung mit gps. Die stellen findet man auch so wenn der see nicht zu gross ist. Meiner meinung nach erschreckt zu lautes geklicke von Geber mit zu viel leistung nur die Fische in tiefen von ein paar meter.
Macht ja auch kein sinn um nur rumzufahren um Fische zu orten auf den fishfinder. Wichtiger ist dass du interresante stellen findest wo sich die fische aufhalten koentten. Mir ist es oefters ueberkommen das ich keine fische gesehen habe und wie verrueckt gefangen habe. Der lowrance mark 5x DSI fuer 239,90 gefaellt mir auch sehr gut. Hat aber schwarz weiss aber dafuer ein groesseres display.


----------



## pxrxx12 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Echolot-Laie benötigt dringend Hilfe*

Wie es scheint, hast Du das richtige Gerät gefunden. 
Der Preis stimmt ja. Hoffen wir, dass Du glücklich damit wirst und nicht völlig falsche Vorstellungen davon hast, was ein Echo leisten kann. Meine Fangerfolge beruhen in vielen Fällen auf dem genauen Studium der Gewässertopographie und dem genauen Anfahren der zu erwartenden Hotspots.
Wenn Du glaubst, solche Stellen gezielt mit dem Echolot finden zu können oder auch nur wiederzufinden, dann solltest Du Dir die Ausgabe für das Gerät sparen.
Das Echo dient im wesentlichen nur der Tiefenmessung, der Feinlokalisation der Kanten und der Beurteilung der Gewässerstruktur. Schon das Auffinden von Plateaus ist gezielt nur mit dem Plotter möglich, das Echolot wird hier nur etwas gleiche Tiefe in der laufenden Drift anzeigen.
Noch ein Wort zu DSI. Fische werden hier nicht angezeigt. Wenn Du allerdings Wasserleichen auffinden möchtest, ist das durchaus hilfreich.


----------



## allegoric (3. April 2013)

*AW: Echolot-Laie benötigt dringend Hilfe*

DSI ist quatsch. Nimm das Elite 4x. Ich bin mit meinem 4er sehr zufrieden. Dies zeigt zuverlässig alles an, was man wissen muss und die Deutung ist i.O. für 170-180 € kriegste kaum was besseres. Ein bisschen höher vom Geld würde ich dann bei Garmin zuschlagen und noch höher wieder über Lowrance und Humminbird nachdenken ;-).

Wenn du noch Karten dazuhaben willst, musste deutlich tiefer in die Tasche greifen, v.a. dort, wo es keine karten gibt (wie bei uns in Sachsen ^^), wo man selber welche erstellen müsste. Wenn es sowieso immer die gleichen Gewässer sind, lernt man die Struktur sehr schnell vom Gefühl her. Man hat die dann im inneren Auge und weiß, wo man was ansteuern muss. Auf ganz großen Gewässern oder Meer, würde ich auf den Kartenplotter nicht verzichten wollen, ansonsten kannste Plotter getrost weglassen (eigene Erfahrung).

Man braucht keinen Strukurscanner (DSI). Du willst wenn dann Fische als Schwarm da sind, auch welche sehen...also ohne ;-)


----------



## malstrom (3. April 2013)

*AW: Echolot-Laie benötigt dringend Hilfe*

Einfach probieren, glaub es ist keine slechte wahl.
Es ist ein Tiefenmesser und nicht ein Fischfinder, dies ist ein misverstand der immer wieder angeholt wird. auch die von 2000 eu geben nicht immer fisch an auch wenn er da ist (er erfasst meistens nur die Schwimmblase des Fisches). Das Echolot und DSI ist ein extra Hilfsmittel um die Strukturen die Fisch halten koentten zu finden und ab zu fischen, natuerlich ist GPS wieder ein extra die emoeglichen noch gezielter zu fischen. Meistens genuegt es aber um die richtige Tiefe zu beangeln oder spots zu angeln wo die tiefe auf und ablauft und strukturen sieht man auch auf den echolot. Um gleich wie ein Roboter auf feste spots los zu fahren und vollig zu vertrauen auf elekronik halte ich fuer unklug.
Meine besten fang erfolge hab gemacht mit "wer suchet der findet". Und das echolot ist und bleibt nur ein hilfsmittel. Der geber gibt akoustische signale ab und hat darum immer eine gewisse scheuchwirkung. Vielmals hab ich erlebt dass wenn ich das ding ausgemacht habe (nachdem ich eine gute stelle gefunden hatte) die faenge deutlich besser wurden. Beim posen angeln auf zander geht das echolot standart aus.


----------



## allegoric (3. April 2013)

*AW: Echolot-Laie benötigt dringend Hilfe*

Die beste Erfahrung habe ich auch ohne alles gemacht, am besten mit Belly, damit fängt man auch in 3 Meter Tiefe direkt neben dem eigenen Standplatz noch Fische. Damit muss die Gewässergröße aber stimmen oder man kennt das Gewässer bereits, sonst rudert man auch sinnlos rum. Also Echolot ist schon ein super Teil, keine Frage. Zum Erkunden auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen. Aber ich musste selbst die Erfahrung machen, dass es kein dolles Gerät braucht und man auch nicht darauf achten sollte, ob Fische am Platz sind oder nicht. Das ist sehr trügerisch, wenn man versucht, nur dort zu fischen, wo Sicheln zu sehen sind. Wenn man aber das Echo dazu benutzt, die Strukturen zu finden und darin den Stand der Fische "zu sehen", dann reizt man das am besten aus! Im Umkehrschluss musste ich feststellen, dass das Update vom Billigecho zum Elite 4 schon gravierend ist, aber v.a. dort wo man Pflanzen als Pflanzen ausmachen kann und Schwärme besser deuten kann. Ansonsten zur Deutung der Tiefe, Temperatur und der eigentlichen Bodenbeschaffenheit geht jedes 08/15 Echo. Die Farbfunktion würde ich auch nicht mehr hergeben wollen. So kann man neben dem Härtegrat auch die "Art" des Bodens erkennen bzw. des Bewuchses. Das war mit Grautönen nicht so eindeutig sichtbar.


----------



## Zander Jonny (3. April 2013)

*AW: Echolot-Laie benötigt dringend Hilfe*

Ich würde mir in dem Preisbereich kein dsi kaufen weil es nichts taugt.Kauf dir das normale ohne dsi.Ich kenne keinen der sich ein reines dsi Gerät zum Angeln Kauft ,das ist totaler quatsch. Wenn es jemand macht selbst schuld.


----------



## zander1312 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Echolot-Laie benötigt dringend Hilfe*

Moin,

ich kann dir das Lowrance Mark-5x Pro an Herz legen. 
Kostet um die 170 Schleifen. Farbecholote bieten in meinen Augen keinen Vorteil gegenüber s/w. DSI liefert geringfügig bessere Bilder. Allerdings ist der Unterschied nicht fangrelevant. Kanten, Futterfische, grundnahe Räuber (Zander) oder Welse (Klopfen) sind mit den üblichen Geräten wunderbar aufzuspüren.


----------



## Felipe95 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Echolot-Laie benötigt dringend Hilfe*

Hallo,

Hätte da kurz ne Frage bzgl des echolotgebers....
Wo am Boot (mit außenboarder) sollte man den Geber montieren ?
Am Heck, vorne oder ist das egal ?

Gruß Felix


----------



## Esox10 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Echolot-Laie benötigt dringend Hilfe*

Hi @ all #h,


Sirk: Habe mir vor kurzem das Elite 4 dsi für mein Belly gekauft und bin absolut zufrieden damit.
Um Bodenstrukturen zu finden ist das optimal, da sehr Detail getreu.
Du hast aber nicht die typischen Sicheln, wie bei normalen Echos, wenn Fisch da ist....
Meine Gewässer sind mittlere Seen (60h), ein Teil der Elbe und Alster...

Mfg Krischi


----------



## nichtsfaenger (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Echolot-Laie benötigt dringend Hilfe*

Hey
Kauf Dir ein Echolot , wo du beides drauf hast. Normales Echolotbild und Dsi. Und wenn das nötige Kleingeld das ist ,mit Kartenplotter. Dann kannst du super Hotspots abspeichern und wieder finden.
Ein Thema weiter vom Elite 7Hdi kannst du 2 wunderbare Bilder vom Dsi sehen. Einmal mit 455khz und einmal mit 800khz.
Man erkennt schon alles sehr gut. Große Einzelfische ,Schwärme und natürlich Gegenstände.
Gruß Mike


----------



## pxrxx12 (3. August 2013)

*AW: Echolot-Laie benötigt dringend Hilfe*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hätte da kurz ne Frage bzgl des echolotgebers....
> Wo am Boot (mit außenboarder) sollte man den Geber montieren ?
> ...



Heckmontage und Seitenmontage ist möglich.
Seitenmontage hat den Nachteil, dass man den Geber bei "großer Fahrt"
immer herausnehmen muss, damit sich die Stange oder die Halterung nicht beschädigt, was im Eifer des Gefechtes schnell passieren kann. Aber die Seitenmontage ist manchmal, z.B. bei einigen Dieselschnecken unumgänglich.


----------

